# 1d X Super precision focusing screen



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there one? 

I'm trying to see it on the canon web-site, but can't find good enough info.

I'm looking for the same focusing screen as the the EG-S I had for the 5d2 to see true dof with fast lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2012)

Pg 327 of the manual lists supported focus screens. EC-S is mentioned in a footnote as requireing manual settings for exposure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

Chuck Westfall indicated to me that supporting correct metering with an Ec-S is something Canon could fix in firmware, but obviously there's no guarantee they will.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chuck Westfall indicated to me that supporting correct metering with an Ec-S is something Canon could fix in firmware, but obviously there's no guarantee they will.



Yes, of course, the manual. Thanks!

Is this because Canon think that screen is only used to mf, not composition with large apertures and to really specify focus.

I love that focusing screen on the 5d2 and I don't use it for mf....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

Viggo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Westfall indicated to me that supporting correct metering with an Ec-S is something Canon could fix in firmware, but obviously there's no guarantee they will.
> ...


I'm suspecting that the new exposure system is the culpret for many of the legacy focus screens, but that really doesn't explain the EC-S, they should update the firmware as Neuro noted, or come out with a better screen.


----------



## mjcphoto (Sep 22, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Is there one?
> 
> I'm trying to see it on the canon web-site, but can't find good enough info.
> 
> I'm looking for the same focusing screen as the the EG-S I had for the 5d2 to see true dof with fast lenses.



Did you find the answer to this yet? I'm curious myself.

thanks,
Michael


----------

